# Only half the TTOC sig. banner showing



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Anyone know why ? :?

I've tried FireFox, Chrome and IE


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

looks fine to me


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Well all are looking like this screen grab


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Try clearing your cache and forcing a reload James. It looks like it stored half the file but thinks it's complete and keeps using it.


----------

